# Duckie - 6 Month Old American Bulldog X Sharpei



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Duckie is a wonderful dog who will be an amazing pet to whoever is lucky enough to adopt him.

































Duckie has a really good nature and loves to have a cuddle on your lap!

He would love another dog or possibly a cat in his new home as he loves animal company and adores a good play. Duckie even likes to "mother" dogs smaller than himself! Most recently, two of our 8 week cross-breed pups...









His training is coming along really well, he is crate trained and almost completely house trained. He understands sit, lie down, bed, leave, and will always obey for food.

His fosterer has summed him up really well here;
"Duckie continues to be a big, sloppy boy who has to have a cuddle first thing in the morning and last thing at night. He is eating well, and spends every minute awake with either a bone or a toy. A joy to have around - daft with a playful, friendly nature."

He is great with other dogs, cats and kids but as he can get quite excited when he meets new people, he might be a bit overwhelming for small children as he forgets he isn't a _small_ puppy any more!

All in all... Duckie is a wonderful boy who will make a brilliant addition to any household.

Duckie has been neutered, chipped and vaccinated. He is currently on foster in South Wales but we re-home across the UK.
As Duckie is only a puppy we would like him to go to a home where someone is around most of the day and able to take him to training classes.
If you're interested in adopting Duckie, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

Any questions, please do ask!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Handsome Duckie is still looking for a home.
Is he the right dog for you?

xxx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ohhh hes gorgeous! and shares my name hehe! hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Reserved 

xxx


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Rehomed


----------

